# Historical Snowfall Data



## Erik1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

I need to show a client some historical data. I have been looking all over to find how many 2"+ snowfalls we have each year. So far I have had no luck. I know it is roughly 15 on average but this lady needs to see the actual data...
Where is the best place to find this? We are in Detroit Lakes, MN 56501, the closest larger city is Fargo, ND 58103. I have found some data for Minneapolis but they get a lot less snow than we do do that doesn't work...
If someone could post a link I would really appreciate it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sounds like shes going to be pain in the ass and question everything you do


----------



## Erik1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

grandview;1891732 said:


> Sounds like shes going to be pain in the ass and question everything you do


She was is a lawn client as well and very easy to deal with, actually a very nice lady. She is just debating on paying for the season in full vs per push... she just moved here last spring so has no idea what to expect and seems to be a numbers person. 
Do you have a link to the historical snowfall data?


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Noaa has historical data you can contact them in your area if you can find it online

http://www.weather.gov/contact


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

http://www.weather.gov/contact


----------



## Erik1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks, I am shooting off an email right now. 
If anyone had a link with this info that I could access quickly that would still be appreciated.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/cdo-web/datasets


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If you do find totals ,I hope you plus or minus her. What they report and what falls in her area could be 2 different things.


----------

